# Hairy Bikers Breitling v Green Rolex , would you ?



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Been watching Hairy bikers "Route 66" and apart from the amazing recipes and sketches, notice that Dave Myers is yet another cook to stick with the green Roley 'chefs' Sub whilst Si King is still wearing his Breitling Colt chrono. Both have many millions at their disposal and it occurred to me , I wonder if many people in their position would be content with £8k and £4k watches ? I remember from a book signing chat that they are "one watch" guys in that they don't chop and change .....

So if you were a minted chef , would you A. Buy the default green sub like Dave Myers along with many of the others, B. Buy a relatively modest tool watch like Si King .... or would you push the boat out ?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Ooooh, the age of the TV celebrity chef and conspicuous consumption. I'd take my watch off in the interests of hygiene, and not be a show off.

"Staff should not wear watches or jewellery when preparing food (except a plain wedding band). Watches and jewellery can collect and spread dirt and harmful bacteria, and fall into the food."

From "Foods Standards Agency".


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Ooooh, the age of the TV celebrity chef and conspicuous consumption. I'd take my watch off in the interests of hygiene, and not be a show off.
> 
> "Staff should not wear watches or jewellery when preparing food (except a plain wedding band). Watches and jewellery can collect and spread dirt and harmful bacteria, and fall into the food."
> 
> From "Foods Standards Agency".


 Does not apply if you are preparing food for non-commercial consumption, TV chefs aren't caterers....


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

The hairy ones seem to come across as pretty down to earth fellas so I reckon they probably don't want to look too flashy. I'd be happy enough with a green sub if I wasn't into watches but if I'm honest, with many millions in the bank I'd probably be wearing a PP Nautilus Moonphase. Mind you, I'd draw the line at £50K though even if I was billionaire rich!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Does not apply if you are preparing food for non-commercial consumption, TV chefs aren't caterers....


 I did wonder, as another of these guys has a place not far from me, and he is always watchless when he's working. Does make you wonder why they feel the need to wear them on the telly ?










Air King I believe. Only left £7500 when he died. Bet he had a good time though.

So, my answer would be a


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

I think James Martin is into his watches, sure I've seen him wear a Daytona plus other watches.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Raymond Blanc has worn the same IWC Portofino chrono for nearly 30 years. It now costs about the same as a weekend break at his Belmond Le Manoir hotel :laugh:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

wrenny1969 said:


> I think James Martin is into his watches, sure I've seen him wear a Daytona plus other watches.


 I think you're right, he seemed to have a different watch each week when he did Saturday kitchen And Dave Myers used to wear a perpetual or air king in the early days of the hairy bikers I believe, so he's had Rolex in one form or another for a few years now


----------



## Speedy112 (Jan 24, 2016)

wrenny1969 said:


> I think James Martin is into his watches, sure I've seen him wear a Daytona plus other watches.


 He was wearing the Classic Yellow Gold 16518 at the Festival of Speed earlier on this year...on the Brown Leather strap.. and was probably the most spotted piece mainly worn by extremely wealthy Germans with their Million pound plus pre war Exotica...


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Air King I believe. Only left £7500 when he died. Bet he had a good time though.


 Floyd's recipe for Beef Passata with mushrooms and Rubesco sauce is just about the best beef/pasta dish on the planet..... I remember he mentioned his Rolex when he cooked that on the show, he splashed it once and sung the praises ....

Curiously though, that entire series was re-edited for syndication and product placements cut out. So that scene is only available on the original aired version. Its the best version because he rambles on about the "finer things in life" etc etc


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Dave Myers lives a couple of villages away from me, and can be seen wandering around the village bootfair so he must be pretty down to earth.

Hugh double barrelled wore a humble Tag F1 for many years, I haven't seen him on the TV for a while so I've no idea if he still wears it

[IMG alt="Image result for hugh fearnley whittingstall tag heuer" data-ratio="150.67"]https://www.transitionculture.org/wp-content/uploads/HFW2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

On the subject of "bikers" and watches. Wearing a diver under this lot is pure uncomfortable.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> On the subject of "bikers" and watches. Wearing a diver under this lot is pure uncomfortable.


 You must have used grease or vaseline ?

I don't think I ever wore a watch on a motor bike :hmmm9uh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> You must have used grease or vaseline ?
> 
> I don't think I ever wore a watch on a motor bike :hmmm9uh:


 Old thin mechanical Rotary, has ridden with me for years,










Anything bigger fouls the lining and the crystal gets damaged on zips and rivets etc.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

I am not sure they wear the watches whilst on the bikes !? Its easy to pop them into a utility pocket if they want ... it's what I usually do....


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Old thin mechanical Rotary, has ridden with me for years,
> 
> 
> 
> Anything bigger fouls the lining and the crystal gets damaged on zips and rivets etc.


 Are they gauntlets in that other pic ?

I was trying to talk a bloke up the road into buying one of of R E Interceptors the other day.It was him who had one for a demo day.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> Are they gauntlets in that other pic ?


 Older version of these,


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Older version of these,


 Righto !!


----------



## Speedy112 (Jan 24, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> Are they gauntlets in that other pic ?
> 
> I was trying to talk a bloke up the road into buying one of of R E Interceptors the other day.It was him who had one for a demo day.


 We Took the Interceptor out for a test ride when in Goa last February quite a ride for £3300 OTR including insurance out there...made a change to the Bullet Classic for a few hours...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> I am not sure they wear the watches whilst on the bikes !? Its easy to pop them into a utility pocket if they want ... it's what I usually do....


 Far too complicated. :laughing2dw:

What's a utility pocket ? :huh:


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> What's a utility pocket ? :huh:


 You never watched Batman as a kid !? Shame ...... :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> You never watched Batman as a kid !? Shame ...... :laugh:


 So it was a watch he had in his pants ?


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> So it was a watch he had in his pants ?


 Steady ......


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Speedy112 said:


> We Took the Interceptor out for a test ride when in Goa last February quite a ride for £3300 OTR including insurance out there...made a change to the Bullet Classic for a few hours...


 £3300 :teethsmile: I think I'd take a punt at that price.I there they're around 5k over here.

Very retro looking especially the tank.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> £3300 :teethsmile: I think I'd take a punt at that price.I there they're around 5k over here.


 And still well under the price of a Sub.

The GT, for some reason handles better.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

@JonnyOldBoy

As usual you're over thinking it and spouting drivel.

:biggrin:

I'm sure there are few here who could have a better or more expensive watch, car, house, clothes yada yada.

Like my old LV, from day one that I saw them advertised I wanted one. I could sell it add a bit and move on or up but I just like it. A bit like my old Beemer, I could rent a new one for a few hundred a month but I just like what I have.

Maybe they just like what they have regardless of what they can afford.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

This falls into "if you had all the money in the world, what watch would you have ?" type thread.

probably what I've got, and give some away..and buy a 5500 Air King, and stop mucking about, and maybe a new tyre for my bicycle. :hmmm9uh:


----------

